# Cue that fish ****



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

The following are some pics of my trips over the last couple of months. I've fished from Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, and Texas. All fish were caught on rods I built (Heavy Hands Rod Co.) Thanks for stopping by, enjoy!


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nicely done. Good to see a fellow Ag that's a fly guy.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

*Aggie Ring*

I sure don't wear mine fishing anymore. I lost my ring off the boat in East Matagorda Bay and once in Port Mansfield. They say the third time is a charm so I don't want to find out. Went diving for it both times and came up lucky.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ha, my first one is at the bottom of the Atlantic off the coast of FL. Second one fits like it should and getting a little tighter as the years go by. I never take it off anymore can't loose it if it's on your finger. If any of y'all make it to Arkansas shoot me a PM and we can go fishing. Have boat will travel. - John West


----------

